# Holiday betta with the art



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey everyone, I just finished my college exams this week and I have one week before going out of town and I would love to spend my time drawing bettas in Holiday themed pictures.  all I ask for is a picture of your betta, his/her name, and which holiday style you would prefer!


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is an example of what they may look like  this one is just a sketch, nothing hardcore.


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

could you do atlas please! :-D and do which style you think he would look best in please. Thank you!:-D


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Definitely!!  Ill have your boy drawn in no time! (Already started hehe)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Please could I have a Christmas one of Garry?


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

@ Indigobetta, Ofcourse! :3
@Zooxe, almost done just paintin


----------



## Glory (Aug 5, 2013)

can you do one of malibu?


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome! thank you!


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

@Zooxe, here is Atlas, 
@Indigo Betta, I hope you enjoy yours ^.^
@Glory, sure thing! May you post a picture and which holiday theme would you prefer?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

JessicaCRS said:


> @Zooxe, here is Atlas,
> @Indigo Betta, I hope you enjoy yours ^.^
> @Glory, sure thing! May you post a picture and which holiday theme would you prefer?



Thank You! it is awesome!:-D:blueyay:


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Youre welcome ^.^ glad you liked it!


----------



## Zooxe (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks so much!


----------



## JessicaCRS (Nov 9, 2013)

Your welcome!!!


----------

